# batterie ibook G4



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,

je possède un ibook G4 1,33 mhz, dont la batterie est morte, et je recherche ou en acheter une au meilleure prix... pour l'instant la moins cher que j'ai trouvé c'est sur bricomac.com a 55 (la batterie générique), mais ils sont en rupture de stock... si quelqu'un a un bon plan.

J'hésite également, a lui refaire une petite santé (dd plus rapide, nouvelle carte airport (tant qu'a le démonter... l'actuelle ne marchant plus, je les substitué par une clés usb wifi D-link), et un grand nettoyage..., dans la mesure ou il me satisfait encore grandement pour de la bureautique et de l'internet, et sa portabilité est un plus.

(ha et pendant que j'y suis... je suis a la recherche de 2 pieds caoutchou... 4,90 sur bricomac (l'unité ou les 4, je sais pas... mais quoiqu'il en soit.. je trouve cher le morceau de plastique ! )

merci de vos réponses


----------



## oflorent (13 Janvier 2009)

kasparov a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je possède un ibook G4 1,33 mhz, dont la batterie est morte, et je recherche ou en acheter une au meilleure prix... pour l'instant la moins cher que j'ai trouvé c'est sur bricomac.com a 55 (la batterie générique), mais ils sont en rupture de stock... si quelqu'un a un bon plan.


 
Je te conseillerais de partir sur une batterie de chez la pomme : il y a souvent de mauvaises surprises avec des batteries génériques.



kasparov a dit:


> J'hésite également, a lui refaire une petite santé (dd plus rapide, nouvelle carte airport (tant qu'a le démonter... l'actuelle ne marchant plus, je les substitué par une clés usb wifi D-link), et un grand nettoyage..., dans la mesure ou il me satisfait encore grandement pour de la bureautique et de l'internet, et sa portabilité est un plus.


 
Pour lui refaire une petite santé, tu auras tous les éléments de réponse ICI



kasparov a dit:


> (ha et pendant que j'y suis... je suis a la recherche de 2 pieds caoutchou... 4,90 sur bricomac (l'unité ou les 4, je sais pas... mais quoiqu'il en soit.. je trouve cher le morceau de plastique ! )


 
Tu as CECI, ils livrent dans le monde entier. Ils sont sous le mien depuis un sacré cout de temps



kasparov a dit:


> merci de vos réponses


 
Mais de rien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

merci de la réponse

les batterie generique... si nul que ca ? ca reste un ibook... je lui refaire une santé, mais pour une machine qu'a 3 ans... je ne veux pas dépenser des fortunes.

pour les pieds caoutchou... je recherche pas des pieds pr le réhausser... mais les pieds d'origines ^^


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

Salut, les batterie générique en général t'as une chance sur deux que la batterie marche bien.
Sinon en ce qui concerne les pieds, change la coque du bas entièrement, je trouve ça plus rentable car si la tienne est rayé ... et ça coûte que 15 sur bricomac

Sinon effectivement, l'ibook est une très bonne machine !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

et dont il me reste quoi comme choix ? les batterie apple a 99  et trustway (?) a 120  chez macway, right ?

concernant la coque... elle est vendue sans les pieds chez bricomac apparement ^^


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

Bah tu peut tenter une batterie générique mais évite un site très connus qui s'appelle "a****b****" qui à ce qui parait vent des batterie hors d'usage.
En ce qui concerne la coque, effectivement (c'est vendue sans les pieds :rateau. Tu n'as plus le choix, il fait les acheter au prix de 450 (je suis d'accord c'est très chèr) ou alors regarde sur ebay


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

ou tu peux toujours t'adresser à un réparateur apple pour les pieds. Il y a parfois moyen de récupérer  des vieilles pièces de machines qui partent en recyclage... si le vendeur est chic, il ne te les fera même pas payer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

en meme temps... mon ibook, vient de me faire une frayeur... 
si y a aucun souci qd ilr este en veille, il me semble qu'il est plus en plus difficile de l'allumer... il me fait un dong, puis ecran noir... je suis obligé, de m'y reprendre 5, 6 fois, avant qu'il s'allume... 

du coup, je me demande si ca vaut le coup...


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Janvier 2009)

Ton chip graphique ou ta VDR doit commencer à déconner et ça c'est pas bon, tu peut toujours mettre une cale, voir sur google "cal chip graphique ibook G4" c'est un problème très connus. Sinon tu peut tenter de réinitialiser la PMPU (voir support Apple). 

Mais quand la carte mère commence à déconner je ne pense pas que ça vaille le cout d'investir


----------



## Bernard11 (18 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bah tu peut tenter une batterie générique mais évite un site très connus qui s'appelle "a****b****" qui à ce qui parait vent des batterie hors d'usage.
> [...]


Je pense avoir eu affaire à cette boîte qui m'a vendu une batterie en mars dernier. Elle ne tient plus la charge. Quand je les ai contactés j'ai eu droit à une réponse _foutage de gueule_ de première qualité  Je peux la poster ici si cela intéresse certains...
D'autres ici, pour envisager une action commune ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement, c'est pour ça que je lui est dit de ce méfier de a****b***** car cette société est connus pour vendre des batterie qui ne tienne pas la charge (lu sur différents forums) 

Voila

PS : Un post à déjà été ouvert dans cette section il y a pas longtemps, Bernard, tu pourrait y mettre la réponse de la dite société dedans dedans.

Fait une recherche pour le trouver


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Depuis 4 mois, la carte airport est morte, du coup j'utilise un onglet usb D-link... et je me demande si  le prb d'allumage, aurait pas pu venir de la...

 j'ai refait 2/3 essai eteindre/rallumer, avec l'onglet usb débrancher ... rien d'anormal a signaler.

ton avis oldmac ?


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Janvier 2009)

Salut, essaye alors le dongle sur un autre ordis, si il marche je pense plutot au port USB qui déconnent, mait fait comme même un reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R enfoncée au démarrage et attendre 3 Dongs) et PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Voila tient nous au courent

PS : Enfin un pote est rendu à son 3 ème Dongle D-Link  et moi ma 2 ème Carte USB Wifi, en 3 ans ça fait beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

hello, non, c'etait par rapport a mon dernier post.

l'onglet d-link fonctionne tres bien... Mais y a 2 semaines, aprés avoir effectuer un redémarrage de l'ibook, j'avais du le redémarrer plusieur fois (bouton on, dong puis rien), avant que l'ordi se lance. Or il est fort probable que l'onglet d-link était rester brancher... et je me demande si le probléme d'allumage de l'ordi ne venait pas de la...


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

> l'onglet d-link fonctionne tres bien... Mais y a 2 semaines, aprés avoir effectuer un redémarrage de l'ibook, _*j'avais du le redémarrer plusieur fois (bouton on, dong puis rien), avant que l'ordi se lance.*_ Or il est fort probable que l'onglet d-link était rester brancher... et je me demande si le probléme d'allumage de l'ordi ne venait pas de la...



Oula pas bon, en général ce genre de cas signifie un problème de carte graphique ou de la VDR sur l'iBook G4 (problème très connus). Si ce problème recommence, ça signifiera à plus ou moins long terme, la fin de la a carte mère de ton iBook G4. Je serais toi je n'investirais pas trot dedans.

Cherche sur google "fix ibook g4 video problem" ou "vdr probleme ibook g4"

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9837&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Voila, après si le dongle et les ports USB marchent bien, je pense que ça peut venir que de ça. Tu as bien fait le reset PRAM et PMU ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

Non rien


----------



## leuwen01 (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de rejoindre la conversation initiale... s'agissant des batteries génériques.
N'ayant pas trouvé de modèle officiel estampillé d'une pomme, mon choix se limite entre deux modèles génériques :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5070/bti-batterie-li-ion-ibook-g3g4-14-4000-mah.html
et
http://www.batteriedeportable.com/index-ciao-553/fr/batterie.html
Je lance donc un appel à ceux qui utilisent encore un ibook G4 14" et qui auraient l'expérience de l'une ou l'autre...
Au fait, où trouve-t-on mention des références précises de son modèle d'ibook (les deux fiches contiennent des références du style "iBook G4 14 M9165/ A") ?!!

Merci d'avance et bonne journée


----------

